# 20% off **NEW** D3S/D1S LEDs FOR 2023 –Bright - NO ERRORS - PLUG & PLAY - NO special ballasts adapters or plugs required!



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

New bright D3S/D1S LEDs for your projectors 

20% off for limited time – get it while you can:
*“D20”*

Bright - NO ERRORS - PLUG & PLAY - NO special ballasts adapters or plugs required!

*Listing:*
https://deautokey.com/product/d3s-leds-new-denx-gen-d3s-leds-that-compare-to-d3s-xenon

This new diode technology comes close to the xenon brightness and have been tested thoroughly in all Audi/VW housings to ensure you are only getting the best lighting for your car!
-Plug & Play
-NO errors
-Clean White color temp no blue or yellow tint
-NO special wires, plugs or ballasts required – simple use with your OEM setup
-Simple install: Remove your xenon bulbs and replace with our LEDs & you are ready to go!
-Quick light-up time instant ON
-No warm-up time required
-Clean cut-off in your projectors due to a smarter diode alignment and clean beam PCB board


----------

